# Senior picture ideas?



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm getting my senior pictures taken soon, and I'm getting them taken with Twende. I know that I want one with me on him bareback, and then with me on the ground with him, but I don't know exactly what I want to do with the second. I don't just want to stand next to him and smile. I want it to be a little more visually interesting.

Have any of you gotten senior pictures taken with your horses? If so, what did you do with them?

And do you have any ideas of what I could do with a picture of me on the ground with him?

Thanks.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

for on him bareback lay on his neck hugginh him maybe??


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

My sister took her mare for her senior pictures. We put a good clean halter on her (we used a show halter with silver, but you can use a brand new nylon halter). The two best pictures were with my sister standing next to an old wood fence and was leaning agains it. We also did different poses with the horse's head over the fence and my sister on the other side. The second best picture was where we took the horse down a shaded drive way and had the trees in the back ground and sunlight shining through the trees and my sister stood next to her horse with the horse standing at a slight angle.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I did my senior photos with my horse.


We stood in a lake, I was in a white dress. For the ones that I am standing on the ground, he has nothing on his face and I have my hands on his nose. Other ones I am laying on his back. I'll see if I can send some...


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Woohoo I found some!

Here are a few from the photos I did. This is the lake that my parents house is on, where Java was kept and I lived.

I apologize for the quality. I took the photos with my iSight instead of scanning them in because I'm lazy, but you can get the gist.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow those are some gorgeous senior pictures. I regret not doing any good ones.  I just did the classic pose in the school auditorium, bleh. Can't wait to see what you come up with though.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Woohoo I found some!
> 
> Here are a few from the photos I did. This is the lake that my parents house is on, where Java was kept and I lived.
> 
> I apologize for the quality. I took the photos with my iSight instead of scanning them in because I'm lazy, but you can get the gist.


Those are so pretty! I'm thinking about doing them along the path we have through the woods.


----------

